# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل تمرکز حاد ( لطفا بخونید)

## mohi.goli

سلام دوستان عزیز...
بچها یه موضوعی که من همیشه باهاش درگیر بودم و هستم تمرکز پایینه منظورم اینه وقتی بخوام یک صفحه رو بخونم باید کلی با خودم درگیر بشم و سعی کنم به زووور تمرکز میکنم حتی سر آزمونا هم اصلا تمرکز ندارم و هر صورت سوالو باید چهار پنج بار بخونم موقع درس خوندم هم ۹۰ درصد اوقات حس میکنم چیزای که خوندم خیلی سطحی خوندم و سریع از یادم میره اول فکر میکردم که ضریب هوشیم خیلی پایینه وقتی رفتم روانشناس گفت دانش آموزای سمپاد همشون متوسط به بالا هستن (البته نمیدونم حرفش درسته یا نه) بعد هم تاحالا پنج شیش بار پیش روانشاسای مختلف رفتم همشون گفتن که بیش فعالی دارم و باید ریتالین مصرف کنم البته تاحالا خانواده هیچوقت موافقت نکردن الانم که هرچی به کنکور نزدیک تر میشه تمرکزم کمتر میشه و سرعتم میاد پایین و پایینتر خیلی ناامید و نگرانم لطفا اگه کسی پیشنهادی واسم داره خیلی ممنون میشم که بگه (معذرت که این همه طولانی نوشتم)

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.میتونی وقتی حواست پرت شد به خودت بگی حواستو جمع کن.(اسم خودتو رو بگو و بعدش  بگو حواستو جمع کن).در مورد پیش فعال هم اگه دارو تاثیر داره و باعث میشه بهتر بشی میتونی استفاده کنی البته با صلاحدید دکتر.نه مصرف خوسرانه.موفق باشین.

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام.میتونی وقتی حواست پرت شد به خودت بگی حواستو جمع کن.(اسم خودتو رو بگو و بعدش  بگو حواستو جمع کن).در مورد پیش فعال هم اگه دارو تاثیر داره و باعث میشه بهتر بشی میتونی استفاده کنی البته با صلاحدید دکتر.نه مصرف خوسرانه.موفق باشین.


خیلی ممنون ... البته فک نکنم که بخوام دارو مصرف کنم

----------


## lolipop

عزیزم اول باید منشا عدم تمرکزتو پیدا کنی
ببینی چی باعثش میشه حتما یه علتی داره

یه سری کارای کلی هستن کمک میکنن
مثلا چنتا عدد رو از آخر به اول بشماری
یا یه سری ویدیو و موزیک تمرکز بخش هست
یا حتی اپ هایی هم واسه اینکار هستن

اگه به دردت میخوره بگو که معرفی کنم : )

----------


## Seyed Chester

داكتر افشار يه حرف خوبي زد 
گفت وقتي تو جاده داريد با سرعت پايين رانندگي ميكنيد به اطرافتونم ميتونيد نگاه كنيد و حواستون خيلي تو جاده نيست 
ولي وقتي با سرعت بالا رانندگي ميكنيد 
مجبوريد تمام خواستونو بديد به جاده و اطرافو توجه نكنيد
سرعتتونم ببريد بالا وقت درس همينه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> سلام دوستان عزیز...
> بچها یه موضوعی که من همیشه باهاش درگیر بودم و هستم تمرکز پایینه منظورم اینه وقتی بخوام یک صفحه رو بخونم باید کلی با خودم درگیر بشم و سعی کنم به زووور تمرکز میکنم حتی سر آزمونا هم اصلا تمرکز ندارم و هر صورت سوالو باید چهار پنج بار بخونم موقع درس خوندم هم ۹۰ درصد اوقات حس میکنم چیزای که خوندم خیلی سطحی خوندم و سریع از یادم میره اول فکر میکردم که ضریب هوشیم خیلی پایینه وقتی رفتم روانشناس گفت دانش آموزای سمپاد همشون متوسط به بالا هستن (البته نمیدونم حرفش درسته یا نه) بعد هم تاحالا پنج شیش بار پیش روانشاسای مختلف رفتم همشون گفتن که بیش فعالی دارم و باید ریتالین مصرف کنم البته تاحالا خانواده هیچوقت موافقت نکردن الانم که هرچی به کنکور نزدیک تر میشه تمرکزم کمتر میشه و سرعتم میاد پایین و پایینتر خیلی ناامید و نگرانم لطفا اگه کسی پیشنهادی واسم داره خیلی ممنون میشم که بگه (معذرت که این همه طولانی نوشتم)


فکر کردن به تمرکز خودش باعث عدم تمرکز میشه

----------


## mohi.goli

> داكتر افشار يه حرف خوبي زد گفت وقتي تو جاده داريد با سرعت پايين رانندگي ميكنيد به اطرافتونم ميتونيد نگاه كنيد و حواستون خيلي تو جاده نيست ولي وقتي با سرعت بالا رانندگي ميكنيد مجبوريد تمام خواستونو بديد به جاده و اطرافو توجه نكنيدسرعتتونم ببريد بالا وقت درس همينه


خیلی ممنون از پیشنهادت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohi.goli

> فکر کردن به تمرکز خودش باعث عدم تمرکز میشه


ممنون نکته ی ظریفی بود :yahoo (16):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط lolipop


عزیزم اول باید منشا عدم تمرکزتو پیدا کنی
ببینی چی باعثش میشه حتما یه علتی داره

یه سری کارای کلی هستن کمک میکنن
مثلا چنتا عدد رو از آخر به اول بشماری
یا یه سری ویدیو و موزیک تمرکز بخش هست
یا حتی اپ هایی هم واسه اینکار هستن

اگه به دردت میخوره بگو که معرفی کنم : )


میشه معرفی کنی آجی؟*

----------


## mohi.goli

> عزیزم اول باید منشا عدم تمرکزتو پیدا کنیببینی چی باعثش میشه حتما یه علتی دارهیه سری کارای کلی هستن کمک میکننمثلا چنتا عدد رو از آخر به اول بشمارییا یه سری ویدیو و موزیک تمرکز بخش هستیا حتی اپ هایی هم واسه اینکار هستناگه به دردت میخوره بگو که معرفی کنم : )


آره آره عزیزم خییلی به دردم میخوره ممنون همه ی پیشنهادات مفید بودن اگه میشه لطفا اونارو معرفی کن

----------


## lolipop

> *
> 
> میشه معرفی کنی آجی؟*







> آره آره عزیزم خییلی به دردم میخوره ممنون همه ی  پیشنهادات مفید بودن اگه میشه لطفا اونارو معرفی کن



حتما دارلین


اینا موزیکه 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPni755-Krg


اینا اپه 

https://en.softonic.com/solutions/be...-concentration

----------


## Aghay_halo

> ممنون نکته ی ظریفی بود


نه جدی میگم حالا خودت امتحان کن به حرف من میرسی وقتی میخوای تمرکزکنی خودش باعث عدم تمرکزت میشه چون به تمرکز فک میکنی

----------


## raha113

ببین عزیزم شاید کمبود ویتامین d داری که خودشو اینطوری نشون میده وواقعا ادمو اذیت میکنه کم خونی فقر اهن کمبود ویتامین میتونه عللش باشه استرس زیادی هم میتونه اول یه ازمایش بده من خودم این مشکلاتو داشتم که باعث عدم تمرکزم بود
پارسال توقلمچی پشتیبانم میگفت یه کاغذ بذار کنارت موقعی که درس میخونی وهرموقع که حواست پرت شد یه خط بزن روش بعد اخرشب بشمارشون روز بعدش سعی کن ضربدراتو کمش کنی وبیشتر تمرکز کنی اینم یه راهشه
یه چیز دیگه هم اینکه  ازتمرینات یوگا استفاده کن روزی 10 دیقه یا یه ربع خیلی خوبه برای تمرکز وآرامش درونیت
استرس فقط کارو خراب تر میکنه مابالاخره کنکور میدیم این روزاهم میگذره پس به تلاش کردن بهتر و انجام دادن کارت  به نحو احسن فکر کن نه به روز کنکورو واینکه میشه یانمیشه دراین موارد توکل کنو فقط ازتلاشت لذت ببر انشالله که مشکل عدم تمرکزت حل میشه
یه چیز کلی هم به همه بگم منشا خیلی ازحالات درونیمون به خاطر وضعیت جسمیه ینی اگه یهو دیدین افسرده شدین  فوری به روانشناس مراجعه نکنین اول برین یه تست تیروئید وویتامینو اهنو اینا بدین بعدم ببینین معده ورودتون درست کارمیکنه بعد اگه دیدین اینا حله برین پیش روانشناس چون مشکلات جسمی اینطوری خودشونو نشون میدن معدتون بهم بخوره علاوه بر مشکلات پوستی که داره تبدیل میشین به یه ادم عصبی روده هم همینطور مثلا مشکلاتی مثل یبوست باعث میشه حافظتون یاری نکنه تودرس خوندن اینا چیزاییه که خیلی مهمه موقع کنکور حتما مراقب سلامتیتون باشین  چون دست خود ادم نیست خیلی چیزا مثل سردی بدن که ناخوداگاه بی ارادگیو میاره باخودش امیدوارم همگی سالم باشینو موفق

----------


## mohammd222

سلام
اولین توصیه ام اینه که تا جایی که میتونی از مصرف دارو دوری کن (خودم هم adhd دارم)

اول بگرد ببین دلیل اینکه نمیتونی تمرکز کنی یا تمرکزت پرت میشه چیه
این پست رو هم یه نگاه بنداز

----------


## mohi.goli

> حتما دارلیناینا موزیکه 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPni755-Krg
> اینا اپه 
> 
> https://en.softonic.com/solutions/be...-concentration


ممنون گلم خیلی خوب بود

----------


## mohi.goli

> ببین عزیزم شاید کمبود ویتامین d داری که خودشو اینطوری نشون میده وواقعا ادمو اذیت میکنه کم خونی فقر اهن کمبود ویتامین میتونه عللش باشه استرس زیادی هم میتونه اول یه ازمایش بده من خودم این مشکلاتو داشتم که باعث عدم تمرکزم بودپارسال توقلمچی پشتیبانم میگفت یه کاغذ بذار کنارت موقعی که درس میخونی وهرموقع که حواست پرت شد یه خط بزن روش بعد اخرشب بشمارشون روز بعدش سعی کن ضربدراتو کمش کنی وبیشتر تمرکز کنی اینم یه راهشهیه چیز دیگه هم اینکه  ازتمرینات یوگا استفاده کن روزی 10 دیقه یا یه ربع خیلی خوبه برای تمرکز وآرامش درونیتاسترس فقط کارو خراب تر میکنه مابالاخره کنکور میدیم این روزاهم میگذره پس به تلاش کردن بهتر و انجام دادن کارت  به نحو احسن فکر کن نه به روز کنکورو واینکه میشه یانمیشه دراین موارد توکل کنو فقط ازتلاشت لذت ببر انشالله که مشکل عدم تمرکزت حل میشهیه چیز کلی هم به همه بگم منشا خیلی ازحالات درونیمون به خاطر وضعیت جسمیه ینی اگه یهو دیدین افسرده شدین  فوری به روانشناس مراجعه نکنین اول برین یه تست تیروئید وویتامینو اهنو اینا بدین بعدم ببینین معده ورودتون درست کارمیکنه بعد اگه دیدین اینا حله برین پیش روانشناس چون مشکلات جسمی اینطوری خودشونو نشون میدن معدتون بهم بخوره علاوه بر مشکلات پوستی که داره تبدیل میشین به یه ادم عصبی روده هم همینطور مثلا مشکلاتی مثل یبوست باعث میشه حافظتون یاری نکنه تودرس خوندن اینا چیزاییه که خیلی مهمه موقع کنکور حتما مراقب سلامتیتون باشین  چون دست خود ادم نیست خیلی چیزا مثل سردی بدن که ناخوداگاه بی ارادگیو میاره باخودش امیدوارم همگی سالم باشینو موفق


آره درست میگی خیلی کامل بود دقیقا باید برم یه چکاپ کلی بدم پس... فقر آهن ک خیلی دارم ولی بقیشو نمیدونم

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلاماولین توصیه ام اینه که تا جایی که میتونی از مصرف دارو دوری کن (خودم هم adhd دارم)اول بگرد ببین دلیل اینکه نمیتونی تمرکز کنی یا تمرکزت پرت میشه چیهاین پست رو هم یه نگاه بنداز


مرسیی ... بله خودمم اصلا نظرم به دارو مثبت نیست چون نمیخوام وابستش بشم به منم دکتر دقیقا گفت ک یا اینه یا یه مشکل دگم گفت ک اونم توش d داشت شبیه همین بود خخخ یادم نمیاد گفت باید تست بدی تا مشخص بشه... درضمن اون پستم خیلی مفید بود

----------


## raha113

> آره درست میگی خیلی کامل بود دقیقا باید برم یه چکاپ کلی بدم پس... فقر آهن ک خیلی دارم ولی بقیشو نمیدونم


بله حتما این کارو بکنین
 همین ممکنه باعث عدم تمرکز باشه

----------


## zaaaahra

> عزیزم اول باید منشا عدم تمرکزتو پیدا کنی
> ببینی چی باعثش میشه حتما یه علتی داره
> 
> یه سری کارای کلی هستن کمک میکنن
> مثلا چنتا عدد رو از آخر به اول بشماری
> یا یه سری ویدیو و موزیک تمرکز بخش هست
> یا حتی اپ هایی هم واسه اینکار هستن
> 
> اگه به دردت میخوره بگو که معرفی کنم : )


معرفی کنین لطفا

----------


## mohammd222

> شما برای بهتر شدن مشکلتون(سندروم adhd )چیکار کردین؟
> چون منم این مشکلو دارم اما راه حل بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم


برای اوقات بیکاری، یه سرگرمی(کار) تعیین کردم که بدونم اون موقع ها چیکار کنم (بی تکلیف باشی، حس درس میپره)
با اهنگ درس میخونم
خوابم رو تنظیم کردم (زیاد خوابیدن هم خوب نیست)
وسط درس اگه حواسم پرت بشه یه کشش به بدنم میدم(حالت خمیازه) و برمیگردم سراغ ادامه درس
و کار هایی که توی همون پست گفتم، بستگی به حالتش

خود adhd هم انواعی داره، و مشکلاتی که بوجود میاره هم فرق داره

----------


## Ali jk

منم موقع كنكور تمركز نداشتم
يني ذهنم درگير بود
ولي درس مهمتر بود
هروقت درس ميخوندم نيم ساعت ميخوندم و يه رب فكرم مشغول بود
ولي وخب ميخوندم و بجاش از خابم ميزدم
تو هم ميتوني با اهنگ تمركزت و جم كني
ي مدت بگذره عادت ميكني ب درس خوندن و موقع درس حواست جم ميشه

----------


## e.e.e

سلام من هم مثل تو بودم ولی این کار رو کردم و خیلی بهتر شد ببین هر کار ی که داری تو خونه انجام میدی بدون درگیر کردن ذهنت که بگی حتما باید تمرکز کنم خیلی زیر پوستی سعی کن به چیز دیگه ای فکر نکنی و بعد یه مدت میبینی چقدر پیشرفت میکنی و البته  پدر من خودش روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران خونده ولی پیشنهاد میکنه که تات جایی که امکان داره سمت روانشناس نرید

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام من هم مثل تو بودم ولی این کار رو کردم و خیلی بهتر شد ببین هر کار ی که داری تو خونه انجام میدی بدون درگیر کردن ذهنت که بگی حتما باید تمرکز کنم خیلی زیر پوستی سعی کن به چیز دیگه ای فکر نکنی و بعد یه مدت میبینی چقدر پیشرفت میکنی و البته  پدر من خودش روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران خونده ولی پیشنهاد میکنه که تات جایی که امکان داره سمت روانشناس نرید


دقیقا من برعکسم همیشه وقتی دارم یکاریو میکنم تو ذهنم دارم تو دنیای خیالیم زندگی میکنم اصلا خیلی وقتا اگه کسی هم صدام کنه متوجه نمیشم :/

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


دقیقا من برعکسم همیشه وقتی دارم یکاریو میکنم تو ذهنم دارم تو دنیای خیالیم زندگی میکنم اصلا خیلی وقتا اگه کسی هم صدام کنه متوجه نمیشم :/


مشکل منم هست ، زندگی توی خیالات :/*

----------


## Delgir

عرضم به حضورت دوست عزیز که
مهم ترین عامل علاقه به تست زدن و درس خوندن و جلو زدن و ساییدن کل عالم باید باشد و داشتن هدف نیز از اهم مهمات است باید در نظر بگیری که هر چیزی جز درس و خونوادت شبح و شعر و مسخره بازی و ملعبه گری و بدبختی ای بیش نیست با در نظر گرفتن این موارد و برخی موارد مفید دیگر اگه تمرکز نداشته باشی موفق نخواهی شد

----------


## mohi.goli

> عرضم به حضورت دوست عزیز که
> مهم ترین عامل علاقه به تست زدن و درس خوندن و جلو زدن و ساییدن کل عالم باید باشد و داشتن هدف نیز از اهم مهمات است باید در نظر بگیری که هر چیزی جز درس و خونوادت شبح و شعر و مسخره بازی و ملعبه گری و بدبختی ای بیش نیست با در نظر گرفتن این موارد و برخی موارد مفید دیگر اگه تمرکز نداشته باشی موفق نخواهی شد


مرسی خیلی تاثیر گذار بود  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ستاره باران

سلام .منم خیلی وقته که تمرکزم پایینه ...و پیش فعالی دارم چند دکتر هم رفتم و بهم مصرف ریتالین و نوروفیدبک رو پیشنهاد دادن ، نوروفیدبک هزینه اش میگن بالاست میترسم براش هزینه کنم و تاثیر نداشته باشه یا تاثیرش موقت باشه ، اما چند روز دیگه دوباره دکتر میرم ببینم دارو چی میده تا الان که ریتالین و داروهایی مثل اون رو نخوردم اما الان اگه دکتر بگه ریتالین بخور میخوام مصرفش کنم اگه تمرکزم رو خوب یا بهتر کرد ادامه بدم و گرنه قط کنمش ، یک بار تو مجله خوندم که ریاست یکی از دانشگاه های تاپ تهران نوشته بود من هم داروی اعصاب مصرف میکنم و این هیچ ایرادی نداره که بخوام در برابرش مقاومت کنم و دارو نخورم و‌‌‌‌‌‌....خلاصه که به نظر من مصرف داروی اعصاب اگه دکتر لازم بدونه هیچ ایرادی نداره و حتی کمک کننده هم هست حالا شما هر طور صلاح میدونی عمل کن دوست عزیز

----------


## ستاره باران

تمرکز من خیلی کمه  مثلا یک صفحه زیست رو دور اول ۱ ساعت و حتی کمی بیشتر طول میکشه که حفظ کنم ، تمرکز شما در چه حدی هست؟ منم پیش فعالی و عدم تمرکز دارم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mahdyu

> سلام دوستان عزیز...
> بچها یه موضوعی که من همیشه باهاش درگیر بودم و هستم تمرکز پایینه منظورم اینه وقتی بخوام یک صفحه رو بخونم باید کلی با خودم درگیر بشم و سعی کنم به زووور تمرکز میکنم حتی سر آزمونا هم اصلا تمرکز ندارم و هر صورت سوالو باید چهار پنج بار بخونم موقع درس خوندم هم ۹۰ درصد اوقات حس میکنم چیزای که خوندم خیلی سطحی خوندم و سریع از یادم میره اول فکر میکردم که ضریب هوشیم خیلی پایینه وقتی رفتم روانشناس گفت دانش آموزای سمپاد همشون متوسط به بالا هستن (البته نمیدونم حرفش درسته یا نه) بعد هم تاحالا پنج شیش بار پیش روانشاسای مختلف رفتم همشون گفتن که بیش فعالی دارم و باید ریتالین مصرف کنم البته تاحالا خانواده هیچوقت موافقت نکردن الانم که هرچی به کنکور نزدیک تر میشه تمرکزم کمتر میشه و سرعتم میاد پایین و پایینتر خیلی ناامید و نگرانم لطفا اگه کسی پیشنهادی واسم داره خیلی ممنون میشم که بگه (معذرت که این همه طولانی نوشتم)


منم مشکل عدم تمرکز داشتم چند ماه پیش,  برای همین جلوی میزم یه نوشته گذاشته بودم که هروقت میدیدمش حواسم جمع میشد. بعد از چند وقت یه هدفی که بهش ایمان داشتم رو میزاشتم جلوی میزم مثل یه نوشته یا یه عکس یا یه همچین چیزی,  بعد از یه مدت هم اونو برداشتم و الانم با تمرکز بالا درس میخونم. مشکل عدم تمرکز بیشتروبخاطر نداشتن هدف و همچنین نداشتن هدف های کوتاه مدت روزانه هست. مثلا شما اگه روی کاغذ برنامه ی ده ساعت آیندت رو مشخص کنی قطعا مجبور میشی طبقش عمل کنی .امید وارم مفید بوده باشه واست

----------


## mohi.goli

> منم مشکل عدم تمرکز داشتم چند ماه پیش,  برای همین جلوی میزم یه نوشته گذاشته بودم که هروقت میدیدمش حواسم جمع میشد. بعد از چند وقت یه هدفی که بهش ایمان داشتم رو میزاشتم جلوی میزم مثل یه نوشته یا یه عکس یا یه همچین چیزی,  بعد از یه مدت هم اونو برداشتم و الانم با تمرکز بالا درس میخونم. مشکل عدم تمرکز بیشتروبخاطر نداشتن هدف و همچنین نداشتن هدف های کوتاه مدت روزانه هست. مثلا شما اگه روی کاغذ برنامه ی ده ساعت آیندت رو مشخص کنی قطعا مجبور میشی طبقش عمل کنی .امید وارم مفید بوده باشه واست


ممنون مفید بود درسته نوشتن تعهد میاره

----------

